# AOKP Port



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

How many would like an aokp job port? I am thinking I might work on it

Sent from my SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm like the idea, AOKP JB

Enviado desde mi DROID2 Global usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## m.ksy (Nov 5, 2011)

zerospeed8 said:


> How many would like an aokp job port? I am thinking I might work on it
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


It's would be great!!


----------



## newmanx4 (Mar 24, 2012)

I'd be happy with a build of the ICS AOKP with the latest HWA updates. A JB port would be great.

Sent from my Black Iced X


----------



## FrederickGeek8 (Oct 10, 2012)

I've been working on a JB port. I encountered some build problems so its not going to be released until I solve them :\


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Okay everything is set to build in the am.


----------



## friendlybiker (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes..would be great for my DX.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

1) a cm10 port based off Defy would be a hell of a lot easier. Otherwise your going to have to find all the omap3 compatibility crap (and there is a ton of it)
2) The ICS device trees won't work in their current state, will have to be redone (especially all of the 2nd-init stuff, including the init scripts). Would almost be easier to restart them based off Defy then go from there.

Good luck


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Im finding that out right now. omap sucks


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Ever have that ah-ha moment...?


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

working....same as the vivid and sgs2 im working on. got a new job; trying to get it rolling; anyone in colorado needs auto repairs (i know) hit me up.I am working on android as much as possible


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

if you need a alpha/beta tester hit me up! I have an X just laying around begging for some action.


----------



## Lemony (Oct 4, 2012)

Any word on this yet?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Should have maybe possibly something soon maybe


----------



## albinoman109 (Nov 26, 2011)

zerospeed8 said:


> Should have maybe possibly something soon maybe


 If you want any help i could easily get my hands on a d2 (basically the same device)


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

builds are failing at bootanimation building....weird


----------



## Dark Cricket (Aug 16, 2011)

You need check your init scripts









Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

Dark Cricket said:


> You need check your init scripts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I've been told. Technically it shouldn't try building it.

Sent from my SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## masterchung7 (Dec 19, 2011)

You might want to check with a dev on this, but because of the way 2-init boot is (kills everything, injects own script and starts up everything), the fact that you are getting a boot animation shows that the scripts are tentatively fine depending on the error you got.


----------



## zerospeed8 (Jun 15, 2011)

im not getting a safe build yet. The build is trying to make the boot ani and then it fails.


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid (Aug 12, 2012)

AOKP JB for the Droid X would be amazing.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## ekrn (Nov 12, 2012)

FcBarcelonaKid said:


> AOKP JB for the Droid X would be amazing.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Expecting the AOKP JB for Droid X so much, come on guys, come on developers.~~


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

ekrn said:


> Expecting the AOKP JB for Droid X so much, come on guys, come on developers.~~


I'd much rather see a complete ICS.


----------



## FcBarcelonaKid (Aug 12, 2012)

Waffleninja said:


> I'd much rather see a complete ICS.


you do have a point. one complete ics would be a lot better than both unstable ics and jelly bean. But a developer tezet (or something like that) is apparently working on a jelly bean rom for the droid x after making one for the droid 2. and you also have zerospeed8 working on AOKP jb. so i dont think they are just gonna stop their hard work. i still would like a jelly bean rom. Especially AOKP (my favorite)

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## hutchjim (Aug 27, 2012)

I would love to see ya port one for droid x


----------

